# Is my birdy sick?



## zazusmummy (Mar 16, 2016)

Hi everyone. Recently my budgie has been looking a wee bit scruffy after his second moult. He has a few feathers that are quite long and scruffy looking (its kinda hard to explain). He seems to be in great general health - he's a really talker and is eating and drinking properly. He always has fresh seed and water, a cuttlebone and mineral blocks etc. All of the toys he has a fairly new (he's had most of them his whole life). We recently have added a new birdy in with him and they get a long really really great. The new budgie was quarantined etc and slowly introduced before permanently being put together and he is in great health also, he is going through his very very first moult so generally looks a bit scruffy with a lot of pin feathers etc. Just wanting an opinion on if you like my budgie is sick and what I can try - he is not very hand friendly and we do not have a specialist bird vet here in my country. 

Attached is 2 photos - one as the original and one with a red box around the area of main concern. (yes he does look a little tired - it is bed time for them where I live).

Thanks in advance for your help. :green pied: :green pied:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

I don't believe either of your budgies are ill. 
They just look as though their feathers are not as smooth and sleek as normal.
This sometimes happens if the birds are still in the process of molting.

How large is the cage you have the two of them in?
If the cage is too small and the budgies are rubbing up against the bars frequently, that will make their feathers scruffy looking as well.

The very minimum recommended size cage for two budgies would be 30" Long x 18" wide x 18" high. 
However, bigger is better. Ensure the spacing between the bars of the cage is never more than 1/2".

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/388145-lets-talk-budgies.html
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html
When We Don't Want Eggs

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-full-size-pictures-photo-sharing-site.html

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

It's great to have you with us, your budgie is adorable and we'd love to meet his friend soon, too! What's his name? 

I agree with FaeryBee that there doesn't seem to be anything wrong with him at this time, but if he becomes lethargic and stops eating, then his lack of feather preening could indicate a problem and you should take him to the vet. However, I don't think there's nothing to be worried about. Surely as he finishes his moult, he'll preen the offending feathers back into order  

Meanwhile, you've come to the best resource on the internet to learn even more about budgies!

Be sure to read through the links provided above, which include the forum's many Budgie Articles and "stickies" (threads "stuck" to the top of each subform for easy reference) to ensure you're up to date on all the best practices for budgie care. You'll find information on all your questions (including some you don't know you have yet ) on the forums. 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, be sure to ask as we'd love to help 

We'd love to see more of your budgies when you get a chance, and look forward to seeing you around the forums! 

Cheers! :wave:


----------

